# Alternative Worlds



## Brian G Turner (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, first off is that I've got a strong of reviews ready to post off on the site - which should start the place with some real content.

Unfortunately, there's a php issue that's messing with the site at the moment.  No less than 5 error messages - the host just upgraded php and it seems to be adding an extra (and unique) tag every time there's a php include statement present .

Bah - all my hosts feel like they are letting me down at the moment. The "netowrk of domains" policy is not creatin redundancy, as much as exposing my sites to a greater number of problems.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 9, 2003)

php error now corrected.


----------

